# Confused About Driver Specs



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I am confused about the driver specs I have tried. I have irons now that I hit nearly as far as I did when I was younger and playing my best, but I am a lot shorter with a driver than I used to be.

If you saw me hit my drives, you would think I had one driver and I was sticking to it. Regardless that I have tried different shafts between stiff and medium stiff... regardless of lofts between 8 degrees and 10.5 degrees... regardless of Cobra, Cleveland, Taylormade, or Calloway names on the club... regardless of mid or low kick points... Regardless of 460cc or slightly less size... Regardless of where I put variable position weights in the Taylormade...

All my drives seem to have the same trajectory and go about 240. No matter what I try, I seem to hit the identical looking shot. No matter what I try, I can still move the ball both ways fairly well, fortunately, but with my average swing speed being about 93 mph with a driver, I just don't seem to find a technology that is giving me back any distance.

I recently hit balls into a screen at an Edwin Watts store and it was telling me I was getting an extra 10 yards with the driver I was using. The extra 10 yards must have come from the protective tape on the face because as soon as I took it off and used the driver on the course, I hit the ball in the same places I did before.

My drives fly about 230 and roll about 10 yards because where I play is pretty soft, the effect from the typical sandy Florida soil. I suppose if I played somewhere with harder ground, I'd be longer, compliments of more roll, but I'm looking for what I can do to carry the ball farther.

I wonder if a regular shaft might help.

Chime in people... There are a lot of good drivers in the closet and maybe I'll change the shaft in one to try something less flexible if it would help.

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Dennis, first iron technology hasn't changed nearly as much as driver tech (COR come to mind) so you should (all things, swing speed and contact) being equal hit your irons about as far as you used to, especially if you deloft your irons at impact. Distance with the driver is swing speed + launch angle + spin + center impact = distance. If your launch angle and spin is optimal for your swing speed, then you have reached the max distance you can. Until we learn to beat physics we are limted by that. What you may do is work on your flexability (spelling) to insure you are making a full turn ( as we get older we lose that). Basically there is an optimum launch angle and spin rate for each swing speed and if you have obtained that and hit the bal in the center of the club, what you see is what you get


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

BTW 240 is very good off the tee, most of us think we hit it longer than we really do. I got a sky caddie, thought I hit it well, used it to check, and it told me "Nice hit, does your husband play" (thought I was 260 off the tee, found out nope 230 to 240)


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

One last thing, we all should play the most flexible shat we can control


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

stevel1017 said:


> One last thing, we all should play the most flexible shat we can control


That's kind of what I'm wondering about. When I try to swing hard, I don't necessarily hit it any farther. A smooth, balanced swing with a reasonable effort behind it, does equally as well as anything I can crank up. The point is, I don't think I'm affecting the dynamics of the stiff shafts in any way in which they would give me more distance. I wonder if I could identify a shaft to try in more of a regular flex that I could hit well smoothly, but occasionally crank when I need to.

As for hitting it less distance than we think we do, no question people like to say they hit it farther than they do. My problem is, I'm playing the same courses I have played for 30 years and I'm hitting my drives in the same places from the white tees that I used to from the blue tees. I'm also not getting ot the par 5's in two either, but that's not an advantage considering the risk at the places I play.

I did hit one 300 yard drive yesterday... By the time the cart path was done with my ball, you couldn't read Titleist on one side, but it was fun hitting a wedge to the green instead of a 7 iron. I'd like to tell you I made the 6' birdie putt, but that would be a lie.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

keep in mind swing speed in relation to shaft stiffness you also must take into account tempo, if you start your transition smoothly, you can get away with a more flexible shaft, however if your transition is aggressive then you need a stiffer shaft, the key is you have to be able to load the shaft. I swing at 100 mph still, but my transition is very smooth, and while I use a NV65s shaft in my driver I have a reg flex in my 3 wood. A good fitting session will be able to determine the optimal combo for you


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you play with steel shafts or graphite. I have personally found that I can hit as far and more consistent with my 3 wood that has a steel shaft, then I can with my driver 10.5 degree that has a graphite shaft. But as I think we all know by now on here I am just a weekend hack. Something else to think about anyway. Good luck I hope your putting improves too.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> Do you play with steel shafts or graphite.


I have graphite in my woods and hybrids, but steel in my irons. I do have a steel shaft 3 wood that is a near match for the one in my bag... same brand, same loft, different year model. The graphite feels better, but I don't think I hit one any farther than the other.

My downward transition is pretty smooth.

Aws for fitting, I'm not sure the people with th launch monitors in the stores around here are so professional in their knowledge.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I have graphite in my woods and hybrids, but steel in my irons. I do have a steel shaft 3 wood that is a near match for the one in my bag... same brand, same loft, different year model. The graphite feels better, but I don't think I hit one any farther than the other.
> 
> My downward transition is pretty smooth.
> 
> Aws for fitting, I'm not sure the people with th launch monitors in the stores around here are so professional in their knowledge.


Dennis: Stevel mention flexibility, I hate to say this but you, stevel and I are close to the same age and that coil we try to get in our swing path may not be there. Now don't lynch me for say that. I think like a kid but my body says something different.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Dennis: you, stevel and I are close to the same age and that coil we try to get in our swing path may not be there.


I know what you mean. I always say Ibuprofen is the 15th club in my bag.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Here is a good article that I think applies here
Let's be Frank - October 15, 2008
If anyone learns how to beat physics, let me know


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> BTW 240 is very good off the tee, most of us think we hit it longer than we really do. I got a sky caddie, thought I hit it well, used it to check, and it told me "Nice hit, does your husband play" (thought I was 260 off the tee, found out nope 230 to 240)


Stevel if you're hitting that far measured, that is what I've estiated, then I can only guess what the sky caddie's responce would be on mine..."give up its not your game!"


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

There is no doubt with me that atmospheric conditions and other factors play a big part in a players hitting ability.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

stevel1017 said:


> Here is a good article that I think applies here
> Let's be Frank - October 15, 2008
> If anyone learns how to beat physics, let me know


OK, so I'll just have Lorena hit my drives for me from now on. I wonder if my wife would mind having a cute Mexican girl around?

I snagged a regular shaft Cobra driver on ebay for a ridiculous price and I'll experiment with it next week. More about today in a minute.

Talking with a few people who affect my life, directly or indirectly in reference to my game... my wife, my co-workers, my golf buddies... I am trying to develop a plan to get back on my diet and do some sort of daily exercise. My goal is not just to lose weight, be healthier and see my grandchildren grow up, but I want my golf game to be a beneficiary of this plan.

As it stands now, it has more to do with pulling the Gazelle exerciser machine out from under the grand piano and setting it up in the back room in front of a tv where I hope I will distract myself enough to use it about 30 minutes a day.

I took the Swingstick out of the closet and am about to watch the dvd that came with it again to remind myself of how to properly exercise with it. I think I'll leave it by the dinette table in the corner by the sliding door that exits to the patio. I might notice it more there and step outside for the 5 minutes or so it takes to do one of their workouts.

I spoke to three of my co-workers about what we eat for lunch and how they will have to forgive me for not participating in entirely too much pizza or bagel sandwiches, but that I intend to eat more salads for lunch. I'm being teased unmercifully... 

I spoke to my wife about what we eat at home... at which point she reminded me I do most of the cooking, but I reminded her she does most of the shopping, so I'll cook what she buys.

The point of this big tangent is that I'm trying to provide myself with a physical way to improve while I study what equipment might give me back some of my lost physical prowess.

Other than the thought of all those salads, it should be fun.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I am sure you make this move, but never hurts to review/re-enforce it
Swing Power Drill - Golf Channel Video


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Stevel if you're hitting that far measured, that is what I've estiated, then I can only guess what the sky caddie's responce would be on mine..."give up its not your game!"


I think mine would be "thats a nice hit for a 12 year old" :laugh:. with some of my recent attemps to hit of the tee...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

That's a super explanation and visual of what we all want to do. My problem is that I need to start the whole move down at one time and then snap my hips through in the lead or I tend to come over the top and either hit a big pull or block the ball right. If my diet is successful and I regain a bit of flex, I should be able to move in the direction that video suggested. Right now though, the connection between my upper body and lower body is... how should I say this... uh... too thick.

I'll get there though.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> That's a super explanation and visual of what we all want to do. My problem is that I need to start the whole move down at one time and then snap my hips through in the lead or I tend to come over the top and either hit a big pull or block the ball right. If my diet is successful and I regain a bit of flex, I should be able to move in the direction that video suggested. Right now though, the connection between my upper body and lo2wer body is... how should I say this... uh... too thick.
> 
> I'll get there though.


Dennis and Stevel: Yesterday when I played I concentrated on ball height. too low where the club head brushed the turf 50 yards difference when raised to center of the ball to the top of the club face and too high I notified NASA and the FAA for flight clearance. I also noticed the slightest change off the center line That I drew on the ball varied the distance and Height. This may be common knowledge for a lot of weekend hackers, but how many really pay attention?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Dennis and Stevel: Yesterday when I played I concentrated on ball height. too low where the club head brushed the turf 50 yards difference when raised to center of the ball to the top of the club face and too high I notified NASA and the FAA for flight clearance. I also noticed the slightest change off the center line That I drew on the ball varied the distance and Height. This may be common knowledge for a lot of weekend hackers, but how many really pay attention?


I always attemp to pay attention to how high i tee up my ball, because I have had simiular experience to you bob. The problem is i cant always get the height right. Do any of you guys use the plastic tees that are hight set?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I always attemp to pay attention to how high i tee up my ball, because I have had simiular experience to you bob. The problem is i cant always get the height right. Do any of you guys use the plastic tees that are hight set?


Luke: I think brush tees are what you are thinking of, but they are pricey


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Luke: I think brush tees are what you are thinking of, but they are pricey


Bob: I do have some brush tees that I like to play with but that wasn't quiet what I meant heres a link of something like what I meant I the these tpyes of tees are actually called step tees 120 PLASTIC STEP TEES - ORANGE - MEDIUM - 5cm - eBay Tees, Accessories, Golf, Sport. (end time 25-Oct-08 20:04:36 AEST)


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I have seen those that's all


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have one of the brush tees that a friend gave me, but I've never used it. I'm not actually sure it would be high enough to put the ball in the right place for the ridiculously deep face on my driver, but the height of the teed ball really is something I try to be careful about.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I have three sizes for the brush tee so it pretty good height wise for my driver or a 3 wood. I like them not sure if they help my game at all but they work for me.


----------

